# Exam under Anesthesia



## Kati Haughton (Mar 30, 2011)

My doctor performed an exam under anesthesia for peyronies disease. He did not do any procedures.

Can someone help me locate a code for EUA?

Thanks!!


----------



## RobynS. (Mar 31, 2011)

*Code for eua*

I use 57410.....


----------



## sllindsey (Apr 6, 2011)

i have not found a code for a male EUA either.  Do not use the 57410!  this is for female only...


----------

